# Where to hunt Southeast ohio?



## OU-Pilot

Hey all, 

Moved back to school today at OU in Athens just in time for a few more weeks of duck hunting. I primarily hunt in the north zone during my break, but just got 12 new decoys and a new call I'm eager to try. I've never hunted the south zone. Where around Athens (within 40 min driving time) can I hunt? Does fox lake hold ducks?

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## BobcatJB

Hint: part of the hocking very near campus is huntable. Pm me for details

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fisherbeast

I plan on trying some duck hunting around the area to keep outside after deer season. Wish me luck lol


----------

